# Trying to convince on clomid



## Sarjanexx

Hello 

I am new to this so bear with me. 

I have PCOS Was taking clomid 2 years ago got pregnant cycle 6. Sadly after 3 previous miscarriages lost that one aswell. 

Had 2year break. Started clomid again march 2017 take it cycle day 2-6. All going ok ovulation every month period arrives between 28-34 days. 

Except this month august 2017. Was due between Wednesday 16th and Sunday 20th August. Been testing every day some days twice a day since Sunday 20th August 2017 all negative tests. Rang my hospital the doctor I see is on leave at the moment told me to keep testing till Tuesday 29th August if still no period ring them back. 

Has anyone else ever had this happen? Im so confused. I have no signs of period starting usually I have headache and cramps and bloating couple days before. This month nothing. 
I do have sore breasts but that's it. 

I really don't no what is happening. Didn't want to miss a month on the clomid but looks like it's going to happen. 

Sorry it's so long. Hope some one can help. 

Thanks
Sarah x


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Sarah

Welcome to BnB.

I'm sorry to hear of your previous miscarriages <3

If you pop over to our other boards you will get more support and ladies who will be able to share their journeys with you:
*Assisted Conception*
*&
**Long Term Trying To Conceive* 

x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :) 
I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## Sarjanexx

Hi. 

Thank you. 
Period finally arrived this month so took 1st clomid tablet this morning. 
So I'm hoping better look this month. 
X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for this cycle :)


----------



## Wobbles

Fingers x'ed 

<3


----------

